# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Board Game Map Design

## MediocreMemory

I've been toying with a resource gathering/battle map for a game concept I've been working on. The full rules are still in the works but making headway on them. I only have the main map drawn up and some of the landing spots and paths are not clearly visible yet (they should be once I color code them) but I would love any suggestions.  :Smile: 

Attachment 28625

----------


## tilt

not knowing the rules does limit the amount of advice one can give - but it looks nice. If you want some more dynamic to the maps - then you can simulate some height on the platforms on the mountains so they look like they are higher than the others. A way to distract less from the map would be to use borders instead of hexes connected by lines, that would integrate the game in the map instead of playing on top of the map  :Smile: 
Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## MediocreMemory

Thanks, that's a great idea. I might just do the border then and see how it looks  :Smile:

----------


## Marken4

Wow, this gave me alot of ideas ^^ Sorry  :Smile:

----------


## MediocreMemory

no problem at all  :Smile:

----------

